# nsce



## solid1191 (27 Feb 2005)

just wanted to share- i got my nsce this weekend !!


----------



## Zedic_1913 (27 Feb 2005)

Congrats!  NSCE is one of the most difficult qualifications to achieve in Army Cadets.

I'm assuming you did the Phase 2 at the Peel Police HQ and Hampton Inn?  I've heard the results for my cadets but am waiting for them to return to confirm it.

Also, does Capt Steeves still work at your corps?  He was my OC this past summer at Blackdown.


----------



## dano (27 Feb 2005)

I got my NSCE this weekend as well.


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Feb 2005)

rumor has it that there are 6 people from my corp that got there NSCE this weekend. Rifle team captian came in 3rd in central ontario. but i will let him telll you if it is true or not 

(we had 6 get it last year as well)


----------



## Zedic_1913 (27 Feb 2005)

There were only 3 from COA that passed everything without a retest (that would be the top 3), I know who one of those 3 was so far.


----------



## solid1191 (27 Feb 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Congrats!   NSCE is one of the most difficult qualifications to achieve in Army Cadets.
> 
> I'm assuming you did the Phase 2 at the Peel Police HQ and Hampton Inn?   I've heard the results for my cadets but am waiting for them to return to confirm it.
> 
> Also, does Capt Steeves still work at your corps?   He was my OC this past summer at Blackdown.



yep he still works with us-


----------



## Chang (27 Feb 2005)

you guys did your phase II already? we just got our phase I results last tuesday ???


----------



## alan_li_13 (27 Feb 2005)

> Rifle team captian came in 3rd in central ontario. but i will let him telll you if it is true or not Smiley


Thank you, yes, it is true. Its all just plain dumb luck, with a little bit of hardwork thrown in.



> There were only 3 from COA that passed everything without a retest (that would be the top 3), I know who one of those 3 was so far.



actually, a few more passed without a retest. They said three on saturday night only because some of them that did pass all PO's tested haven't done their PT test at home corps yet.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (28 Feb 2005)

Congrats rifle_team_captain_13!   Are you applying for Advanced Training?



			
				rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> actually, a few more passed without a retest. They said three on saturday night only because some of them that did pass all PO's tested haven't done their PT test at home corps yet.


I was given that information Sat night, from my DSM who was one of the staff.   Same thing happened when I did NSCE, I was one of 10 that passed without retest ... but it ended up that 12 cadets passed without retest since some people did not complete their testing.


----------



## alan_li_13 (28 Feb 2005)

Yes, i will apply for advanced. In order of precedence, i applied for Para, USA exchange, and Germany. I also applied for Staff and note i wanted CSM delta, WO Alpha, and WO CL. 
But if at works out for the best, i will not be doing the above as i will be doing BOTC at St. Jean (as noted in RMC thread) This kinda makes me sad...actually, really sad! :crybaby: But i will be giving it up for the Common Good.
Anyway, children, the moral of the story is that if u put your heart to it, you can perform any miracle, like finish CLI at the bottom of the coy and then do NSCE at the top.


----------



## primer (1 Mar 2005)

EOA has there Phase 2 this weekend in Petawawa. I have 8 from my unit going I wish them the best of luck


----------



## Cpl.Banks (21 Mar 2006)

I'm actually going to do my phase two this weekend in Pet. Been working pretty hard to get my lesson plan(both of them actually)  as perfect as possible,as well as trg aids and revising all my map and compass. Fingers crossed!

UBIQUE!


----------



## gt102 (21 Mar 2006)

C/ M.Bdr. Banks said:
			
		

> I'm actually going to do my phase two this weekend in Pet. Been working pretty hard to get my lesson plan(both of them actually)  as perfect as possible,as well as trg aids and revising all my map and compass. Fingers crossed!
> 
> UBIQUE!



Any particular reasoning for raising the dead here?

There is a much more current thread, for this year running around...
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39318.0.html

The search button is your friend.


----------



## brattany (22 Mar 2006)

I to passed nsce training  now I am waiting to find out if I can recieve my master cadet badge  ;D


----------



## Burrows (22 Mar 2006)

There is a more active thread lower.

Locked.


----------

